# I used to be chained to the bathroom, then I found this BB



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

I've had IBS since I was a child, it was IBS-c until about 10 years when it turned into IBS D.It was so bad, and so explosive that there were days I could not leave home. I had to run to the bathroom, and always had a wad of toilet paper stuck between my cheeks to prevent floor accidents while I waa rushingto the smallest room in the apartment.Then, about 4 years ago I found this BB.I have found many things that helped me. But I have to tell you that I am allergic to many medicines and regretfully had to give up some of the things that were tremendously successful in stopping my diarrhea. But you may not be allergic and I urge you to try them.Colestid. This is a pill form of cholestyramine, a prescription drug, that totally stopped my diarrhea. It is usually given to lower cholesterol. I used it for many months and then had an allergic reaction and had to give it up. If I wasn't allergic, it would still be my #1 choice for stopping diarrhea. (use the SEARCH function to read more about this)Lotronex. This totally stopped my diarrhea. I had tremendous pain when I took the initial dose, and was constipated for four days after taking only 2 pills. So I reduced the dose to 1/4 of a pill once a day, and had one normal, firm bowel movements a day.Branola Bread-- The Original. I eat two slices of this nutritious fibre bread every day. When I don't eat it, no matter what I am taking, my bm's are gummy.Calcium - Caltrate Plus. Caltrate Plus, recommended by LNape was a godsend. But I had to take 6 tablets a day to insure that I only had one firm bowel movement. I took this when Lotronex was not available.Gas and gut rumbles and intestinal spasms. I had such severe gas that it came out of me everytime I walked across the room. I used Jerusalemn Artichoke Flour mixed into a small quantity of yogurt and very strong chamomile tea. I rarely have these problems now. When my guts start jumping I take chamomile extract (it's faster than making the tea). When I have gas, I take the Jerusalem Artichoke Flour. (Use the SEARCH function to read about these items - choose all forums and all dates because these were discussed as early as 1999, I believe).I have a normal life now. I am always uneasy when I eat out, but this is now based on irrational fear because I have not had a diarrhea attack for almost a year.Thanks Jeffrey and all of you who helped so much.


----------

